
Why Programming Languages Are Broken and How We Can Fix Them - g_hatsevich
https://www.facebook.com/g.hatsevich/posts/742023955927813
======
gregjor
The oldest dream in software business, with a long trail of failed attempts at
standard components, visualization, and one true language. The dream is like
something out of The Matrix, the reality is something like PL/I.

------
g_hatsevich
(this is a follow-up to
[https://www.facebook.com/g.hatsevich/posts/741820789281463](https://www.facebook.com/g.hatsevich/posts/741820789281463))

